# YouTube Channels



## GiantsFan (Jul 27, 2012)

Hey guys... thought Id share my youtube channel with you!

*LINK*

Lots of train videos from all of the world


----------



## amtrakwolverine (Jul 27, 2012)

Another thread got me thinking. We have a thread for our twitter names why not one for our youtube accounts with our train videos. Mine is here

http://www.youtube.com/user/lexmarks567


----------



## MrFSS (Jul 27, 2012)

If you have a YouTube Channel *ABOUT TRAINS* and *RAILROADING* you'd like to share. Please post it in this thread.


----------



## WhoozOn1st (Jul 27, 2012)

All in the sig... (look down!)


----------



## Acela150 (Aug 3, 2012)

Acela150Kid  is my channel. I have a very rare video from Acela's early days of existence. It's at the very bottom and is great to watch! About 3 minutes long but 3 minutes well spent if you ask me.


----------



## rodmabn294 (Sep 21, 2013)

Some of my Videos on you tube... . http://www.youtube.com/playlist?feature=edit_ok&list=PLppLkjmuXArnbE-IUVEJbY0OTgHuuYbdA


----------



## fredevad (Nov 7, 2013)

Wow, this thread has been here for over a year and I'm just now posting to it...

Fredevad Rail Films

http://www.youtube.com/fredevad

Note: My Gathering videos are unlisted - you won't find them for privacy reasons.


----------



## Romany16 (Jan 20, 2014)

One video from national train day 2013.

Milwaukee Road 261 pulls into Duluth Minnesota with Amtrak 17 and a large consist of vintage cars including the Observation car Cedar Rapids.




Sent from my iPhone using Amtrak Forum


----------



## Bob Dylan (Jan 21, 2014)

Romany16 said:


> One video from national train day 2013.
> 
> Milwaukee Road 261 pulls into Duluth Minnesota with Amtrak 17 and a large consist of vintage cars including the Observation car Cedar Rapids.


 Great Video! Must have been a Blast to Ride that Train! Thanks for Posting! :hi:


----------



## CSXfoamer1997 (May 4, 2016)

Here's my channel as well. Hope you enjoy my videos! Feel free to rate my videos and subscribe to my channel, and I will subscribe back!

https://www.youtube.com/user/RailfanDaniel1997


----------



## TinCan782 (May 4, 2016)

Only one trip, a 4-part video ... the White Pass and Yukon Route - Skagway, AK to Carcross, YT, summer 2014.

GoPro clamped to the grab-iron on our coach.

https://www.youtube.com/user/FrensicPic

Link to my Flickr site in my signature.


----------



## TylerP42 (May 8, 2016)

My youtube channel is now up! has NS911 Meeting with Amtrak, 184 leading 822 and 406 with the museum train, and more!

https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCsGkYlvHqtJK0ZIvEkMv-bQ


----------



## Huelsy (Sep 18, 2017)

Youtube.com/HuelsysTrainBlog


----------



## Rover (Aug 26, 2018)

Union Pacific Derailment Cleanup at Butler Yard 8/21/18 With UP Work Train (Milwaukee, Wis.)


----------



## bluegarage (Sep 20, 2018)

I'm new here and live on the Empire Builder route in Winona Mn. Lately I've started taking video of the train at various locations near hear. My Youtube Channel is "bluegrage100" https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCUTOATtQZzrB2rRYoKJvjUw. Now I know it's not much to look at now but I've got a new camera on the way and I'm trying to learn editing software, the videos will get better! Thanks in advance for looking.


----------



## cpotisch (Sep 20, 2018)

bluegarage said:


> I'm new here and live on the Empire Builder route in Winona Mn. Lately I've started taking video of the train at various locations near hear. My Youtube Channel is "bluegrage100" https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCUTOATtQZzrB2rRYoKJvjUw. Now I know it's not much to look at now but I've got a new camera on the way and I'm trying to learn editing software, the videos will get better! Thanks in advance for looking.


Welcome!


----------



## DCAKen (Oct 3, 2018)

bluegarage said:


> I'm new here and live on the Empire Builder route in Winona Mn. Lately I've started taking video of the train at various locations near hear. My Youtube Channel is "bluegrage100" https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCUTOATtQZzrB2rRYoKJvjUw. Now I know it's not much to look at now but I've got a new camera on the way and I'm trying to learn editing software, the videos will get better! Thanks in advance for looking.


You should modify your link to exclude the period and space. As is, it brings up an unavailable channel. It's actually https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCUTOATtQZzrB2rRYoKJvjUw


----------



## Rover (Oct 21, 2018)

DCAKen said:


> bluegarage said:
> 
> 
> > I'm new here and live on the Empire Builder route in Winona Mn. Lately I've started taking video of the train at various locations near hear. My Youtube Channel is "bluegrage100" https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCUTOATtQZzrB2rRYoKJvjUw. Now I know it's not much to look at now but I've got a new camera on the way and I'm trying to learn editing software, the videos will get better! Thanks in advance for looking.
> ...


Your link didn't work either...

Try this one: https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCUTOATtQZzrB2rRYoKJvjUw


----------



## cpotisch (Oct 26, 2018)

Rover said:


> DCAKen said:
> 
> 
> > bluegarage said:
> ...


Looks like he had the pretty common issue/mistake of having extraneous characters in the _embedded_ link, but not the visible one. That's why I recommend always checking the embedded one before posting.


----------



## Rail Freak (Jan 22, 2019)

FrensicPic said:


> Only one trip, a 4-part video ... the White Pass and Yukon Route - Skagway, AK to Carcross, YT, summer 2014.
> 
> GoPro clamped to the grab-iron on our coach.
> 
> ...


Enjoyed your video! 

Thanx


----------



## Rail Freak (Jan 22, 2019)

For those that didn't, would you mind mentioning the Photo Equipment you used? I'm thinking about another hobby & this is a NATURAL for me!

Thanx


----------



## Bob Dylan (Jan 22, 2019)

It can get Pricey if you use traditional gear,, but the Newest Smart Phones have Excellent Digital Cameras!


----------



## Rail Freak (Jan 22, 2019)

Bob Dylan said:


> It can get Pricey if you use traditional gear,, but the Newest Smart Phones have Excellent Digital Cameras!


What's the difference Traditional/Digital?


----------



## cpotisch (Jan 22, 2019)

Rail Freak said:


> What's the difference Traditional/Digital?


I take it "traditional" means "film". 

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Digital_versus_film_photography


----------



## Bob Dylan (Jan 22, 2019)

Yep, Cameras,Film etc etc.


----------



## TinCan782 (Jan 22, 2019)

Rail Freak said:


> Enjoyed your video!
> 
> Thanx


Here's the camera set up...GoPro Hero 3+ Silver ...


----------



## Rail Freak (Jan 29, 2019)

FrensicPic said:


> Only one trip, a 4-part video ... the White Pass and Yukon Route - Skagway, AK to Carcross, YT, summer 2014.
> 
> GoPro clamped to the grab-iron on our coach.
> 
> ...


I'm looking at GoPro options. As a complete newbie, should I consider a GoPro 7 Black or something cheaper (White, Silver etc)?


----------



## TinCan782 (Jan 29, 2019)

Rail Freak said:


> I'm looking at GoPro options. As a complete newbie, should I consider a GoPro 7 Black or something cheaper (White, Silver etc)?


Haven't kept up with the newer models since I got my Hero 3. Best to compare features of the different models and see what might be adequate for your needs. There are also now other similar offerings other than GoPro.


----------



## Rover (Mar 22, 2019)

This YT video was posted today. Some great Amtrak shots up close.


----------



## TheVig (Jun 24, 2020)

Recently got interested in trains again. I live in Charlotte NC. Here's a *LINK* to my YouTube channel. A few short videos so far.


----------



## TheVig (Jun 27, 2020)

Running about 25 minutes late last night.


----------



## TheVig (Jul 4, 2020)




----------



## TheVig (Aug 30, 2020)

Short consist. Sign of the times at the moment.


----------



## JoshP (Aug 5, 2022)

https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCnpMGj_cDs8z2rJ0gJo74Qw



I've about 9 more videos to be uploaded, I need some time to edit. I just learning how.

I've subscribed some of your channels.


----------

